# Robot



## LilianaB

How would you say a robot in Latin? I mean a robot of the transformers' type or just a human-like form without its own intelligence or feelings.


----------



## CapnPrep

Check out the Latin Wikipedia: Robotum.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you, CapnPrep. Do you think it will be something similar to the English robot? I have had Latin for many years but it is not in a grate shape, so I do not know if I understood the whole text correctly. I found something like machina erectus on the Internet as a translation for a robot, but this might be kitchen Latin, especially that if one wanted to use machina it would have to be erecta. What do you think.


----------



## LilianaB

Would _Homo homini robotum _ sound right?


----------



## non dat panem

LilianaB said:


> Would _Homo homini robotum _ sound right?



you could try also with the word automatum,robotum sounds an artificial word..however tot capita, tot sententiae.


----------



## Ben Jamin

non dat panem said:


> you could try also with the word automatum,robotum sounds an artificial word..however tot capita, tot sententiae.



Why not "quot capita"?


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings all round



> Why not "quot capita"?



Indeed, why not _quot *homines*, tot sententiae_?


----------



## LilianaB

What would that literally mean?


----------



## LilianaB

Hello Mr. Scholiast. Thank you for your response. Thank you all in fact. I wanted to say something like Homo homini lupus, except I would like to replace the wolf with a robot. What would be the best option? I found somewhere machinus erectus or machina erecta. Would this make any sense? My Latin teacher unfortunately kept talking about Italy for years instead of teaching, so unfortunately my Latin is not in the greatest shape. It was a lot of fun though to be taught this way.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings Liliana (#8)

"[There are] so many opinions as there are individual people". I was under the impression that this was an established Latin proverb, with possibly Cicero or Seneca behind it, but must now check with Otto's _Sprichwörter_.


----------



## Scholiast

Horace, _Sat. _2.1.27 "quot homines, tot sententiae".

Idiotic on my part to have forgotten that.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you. What would that literally mean? Thank you, in fact, I found out myself. How many people so many opinions. This is a very interesting statement, however, this is not what I was intending to coney. I want to say exactly what the lupus proverb says, except I would like to use the word robot instead of the wolf. This would be a more contemporary use of Latin, since robots did not exist at the time when classical Latin flourished.


----------



## non dat panem

Ben Jamin said:


> Why not "quot capita"?


I learned it in this way.I added the proverb after that i seen the robotum discussion page on wiki, there were peoples that preferred to use the word automatum and so..


----------

